# Back wheel rubbing the frame



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello guys. I'm not sure if this should go to beginners forum but wasn't really sure where to post this.

I ride GT Aggressor 3.0 2011, mostly on roads and few weeks ago my back wheel started rubbing the frame. First I thought my wheel needs truing (and it helped somewhat) and after it was done I noticed my tire was somewhat deformed so I switched it with the front one and this helped a little bit but it didn't solved the problem. What I've noticed is that the worst rubbing is happening when I'm starting in higher gear or have to put more pressure on pedals (going up the hill is really really bad) but when I start moving in flat area rubbing goes away. Basically my tire (or even wheel) is moved to the left for some reason and now it's too close to the frame, Interesting thing is that this issue happened instantly, during one of my rides, it didn't escalate during period of time.

Does anybody know what could be the issue here because I'm clueless and my color is peeled off on this spot... :cryin:

Here are some photos to make you understand how close the tire is to the frame.

Sorry for bad pics.


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

Wheel still out of true? Or, out of dish?
Axle or skewer bent or not set in the dropouts correctly?
Tire just too big for the frame?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Also make sure that your QR is closed firmly.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Because this is a 7 speed rear, it has a freewheel not a freehub and cassette. There are only two bearings and none supporting the gear cluster at the dropout side. so it is bent. Your best long-term choice to use this on trails is to switch to a new or used 8 or 9 or 10 speed rear wheel and cassette and derailleur and shifter.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ebb1888, i am having the same problem. are you saying that the axle is already bent, or that it is flexing under load?

zebrahum, i'll check the qr too.

thanks, everyone, for your help.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

If it tilt and rub on one side then I think it's the qr not center and up all the way in the drop out. If it's the same on both side the tire is too fat. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Probably too large tires - saw a review that said it won't fit more than 2.2 tires.
Or not set properly in the dropouts or a bent frame.
Spec on the internet says freehub but then says freewheel so who knows.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

First of all, I would like to thank you all for your advices.

I'll try to answer all the questions, but based on your answers and from what I experienced it could be a bent axle (I doub't it's a bent frame because I didn't had any falls or jumped anything higher than a curb).

Wheel is trued, QR is tightened and positioned properly in the dropouts, though, it might not be centered, so I'll have to check that as well.

Tires shouldn't be too fat for this frame, rubbing is only on the left side and I still have stock Kenda mountain 2.10 tires, I ride this bike for year and a half now and I wasn't experiencing any issues with rubbing until recently... and I suppose GT wouldn't put anything that frame couldn't handle...

@eb1888: Oh man, I was hoping I won't get answer like yours... (I still appreciate it a lot  ) I live in Bosnia and I really don't have much options when it comes to used stuff I would probably have to go with a new wheel, cassette, derailleur and shifter... add the fact that I don't have any good deals arround that I could get (and I have to be honest to myself, Aggressor 3.0 2011 isn't really a bike that is worth investing), it would add too much and I'm already thinking about getting a new ride... As most people that are getting in the sport (and love it) I bought a bike that isn't up to the challenge, so I guess I'll have to find a short term solution... I guess cheapest would be a thinner tire... 

Once again, thank you very much for your answers I really appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

The only reason your stock tires should rub the frame is an alignment issue. I can't tell from the picture, but I believe it is only rubbing the left side, right? 

With the wheel on the bike, wiggle it around to see if there is any play or movement. If so, you need some hub maintenance or parts replacement. Not sure what type without more info.

If not, take the wheel off. Then take note of the orientation of the springs on the skewer for reinstallation later. Then take the skewer off by unscrewing the lock nut off and sliding it out sideways. Inspect the skewer to make sure it is straight. If it is not perfectly straight, it needs replacement. If not bent, reinstall skewer. Install rear wheel. Make sure the wheel is firmly in the dropouts and adjust the QR to make sure it is very tight.

There is a slight chance that your spokes are all so loose that when you lean your bike from side to side that your whole wheel is flexing and causing the rubbing. This is very unlikely, but a possibility if the other things mentioned above all check out.

Let me know what you find out and we'll keep troubleshooting!


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

wmac said:


> The only reason your stock tires should rub the frame is an alignment issue. I can't tell from the picture, but I believe it is only rubbing the left side, right?
> 
> With the wheel on the bike, wiggle it around to see if there is any play or movement. If so, you need some hub maintenance or parts replacement. Not sure what type without more info.
> 
> If not, take the wheel off. Then take note of the orientation of the springs on the skewer for reinstallation later. Then take the skewer off by unscrewing the lock nut off and sliding it out sideways. Inspect the skewer to make sure it is straight. If it is not perfectly straight, it needs replacement.


BINGO!!! I never actually inspected the skewer and yes, it is bent. Now I know how this problem happened... One year ago I had a car accident where I ended up falling off a bridge, and my bike was with me inside my car (I guess I was lucky I didn't have a bike mount), Nothing was damaged on the bike (unfortunately that's not what I can say about the car) but my rear wheel fell off the frame from the impact... I didn't have any problems with the bike but quick release did have some resistance on certain angles and I was able to feel some grinding when I was tightening it. I guess now it got bent even more. Oh yeah, also, I'm not on the light side with my 94 kg (I think ~210 pound).

One more question, what do I have to pay attention to when buying a new QR? Because I will probably have to get one from the ebay, I'm not sure how to get a right one.

THANKS A LOT wmac, you made my day, and thanks everybody who took their time to try to help me out with this issue 

After I replace my QR I will get back with the results, hopefully this post can help someone that may experience the same problem.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

I would bet my ass I posted how I solved this problem... :madman:

In the end, it turned out that my rear axle was broken...  Don't ask me how I haven't noticed this as I removed QR skewer and my rear wheel multiple times and I was able to put them back without noticing the problem, every single time... Anyway, in the end, after I was trying to put the new QR skewer in, I felt that something was in the way, at closer look I saw that axle was split in two. I went to a bike shop and after they replaced the axle, rubbing is gone... So for anybody out there that might have similar issue, this was a case of a broken axle. 

Once again, thank you all for trying to help me out with this problem.

Case closed :thumbsup:


----------

